# Daily reminder there's no gym for your face



## itsOVER (Nov 12, 2018)

1st guy: good face, never been to the gym, gets plenty of pussy.

2nd guy: trains 5x a week, strict diet, looks like utter shit, will get to betabux a post-wall landwhale if he's lucky.

Daily reminder it's all about the FACE





*
"B-b-but gym can work if you have a good face"*

No boyo, having a good face is what 'works' here. Gym was entirely irrelevant to anyone's ascension.
*
"But if you're tall and jacked, you'll get loads of respect"*

Not from anyone who matters. Who gives a fuck about respect from normies? Girls don't give a shit about your muscle, that's all that's important.

Oh, and unless you're a genetic elite (you're not), being both tall and jacked is going to require a 2+ year commitment due to having a larger surface area to spread muscle around on the body. Factor in that most people need to take time off, quite a lot get injured, 99% won't have perfect diet and training especially in the first year, you're looking at a 3+ year commitment for something foids don't even care about. All so the normie will move off the sidewalk rather than you in a narrow street? Puh-lease, you're the idiot not him - wasting all your time in the gym for such pathetic 'intimidation'.

*"If you go to the gym, you can get lean, and that can help your face"*

Certainly having a low bodyfat percentage can improve your looks. However, the same effect can also be had simply by going on a diet. You do not need to lift weights to lose bodyfat, infact unless you have a calorie deficit, you won't lose a gram no matter what you do. It's the diet that's important, not the lifting.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 12, 2018)

It's time to manual labour- maxx for your own self-benefit


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 12, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> View attachment 3719
> 
> 
> 1st guy: good face, never been to the gym, gets plenty of pussy.
> ...



Cope.

Everyone knows ugly + shredded > ugly + Skinny fat. You'll get more girls. 

You yourself know that gymcelling would increase your SMV, but you're not gymcelling. This leads to guilt, as you're ONE of the causes of your own inceldome by not gymcelling. So you cope by saying Gymcelling isnt relevant, as it wouldn't increase you're SMV, so there is nothing to feel guilty about. 

Cope.


----------



## itsOVER (Nov 12, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Cope.
> 
> Everyone knows ugly + shredded > ugly + Skinny fat. You'll get more girls.
> 
> ...



Ugly + shredded gets just as many girls as ugly + skinny fat. Both will get ZERO.

Keep lifting those metal bars and thinking one day a girl will be impressed.


----------



## Deltoid (Nov 12, 2018)

Face may be more important but your body adds to your sex appeal. Girls mention and compliment my body all the time. I’d say unless you’re deformed or really ugly the gym is worth it, at least do something for your body doesn’t even necessarily have to be the gym.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 12, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Ugly + shredded gets just as many girls as ugly + skinny fat. Both will get ZERO.
> 
> Keep lifting those metal bars and thinking one day a girl will be impressed.



Lol, you basement dwelling incel. 

Real life > Your autistic incel theory.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 12, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Ugly + shredded gets just as many girls as ugly + skinny fat. Both will get ZERO.
> 
> Keep lifting those metal bars and thinking one day a girl will be impressed.


Stay skinny loser, i bet you don't even attempt to say a word when a jacked guy is near you because of your low T, you're skinny and ugly, most guys here have managed to get laid just because of their body and frame meanwhile you rot in your basement


----------



## Nibba (Nov 12, 2018)

Man u gotta stop. It sounds like you're guilty of not training so you overly justify your beliefs by writing about them here (ie cope)
Why else would you make so many gymcel=cope posts. That's all you do here


future chadlite said:


> Stay skinny loser, i bet you don't even attempt to say a word when a jacked guy is near you because of your low T, you're skinny and ugly, most guys here have managed to get laid just because of their body and frame meanwhile you rot in your basement


Everytime be makes one of these posts it's because some jacked Chad bullied him lmaool


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 12, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Lol, you basement dwelling incel.
> 
> Real life > Your autistic incel theory.



Over for non gymcels lazzzzyyycels 

I like how you are just posting this thread to cope for yourself bc your not gymmaxing. Lol


----------



## Mewcel (Nov 12, 2018)

Getting real tired of people not giving mewing a try. SMH


----------



## Nibba (Nov 12, 2018)

Unknownjpg said:


> Over for non gymcels lazzzzyyycels
> 
> I like how you are just posting this thread to cope for yourself bc your not gymmaxing. Lol


Yeah he's just bolstering his own pathetic ego. Notice how whenever I get into arguments with him he doesn't respond because his ego is so fragile that any insult shatters it lol


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 12, 2018)

Mewcel said:


> Getting real tired of people not giving mewing a try. SMH


How am I to try it when my palate doesn't even fit my tongue? 
over


----------



## Mewcel (Nov 12, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> How am I to try it when my palate doesn't even fit my tongue?
> over


Get a palate expander, heck buy it from AliExpress even. Thank me later.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 12, 2018)

Mewcel said:


> Get a palate expander, heck buy it from AliExpress even. Thank me later.







*until puberty *
over


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 12, 2018)

Alright, we got it. You have just posted the same gym is cope thread earlier. Your post history just consists of how gym is cope either in your threads or other members' threads. Do you have anything useful to share? What are you trying to do to looksmax? Share that instead of posting what you aren't doing again and again.

What people believe about gymcelling, mewing etc are their personal opinions. Let us share something useful rather than just rehashing our opinions about this is cope that is cope again and again.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 12, 2018)

ur fucking retarded lmfao


----------



## Mewcel (Nov 12, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> *until puberty *
> over


I meant a myobrace actually, plenty of them on AliExpress. Adults get palate expanders all the time, myobrace looks more comfy too me though.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 12, 2018)

How many times are you going to cope with those absurd pictures? Your bodymaxxed version is always better than your lazy ass skinny fat version. Always. Beside that almost no one here has such a ogre face like those examples. Gymcelling is just one step of looksmaxxing btw, you need to improve your face as well. Be it with surgery or contact lenses, haircuts, grooming etc.

Let me analyze one of the pics you like to use, so you understand what I am trying to tell you.

So this one:



He made the mistake of building too much muscle. His skull is too tiny, less mass would make him look more proportional.

He could improve his face so quickly. Get rid off that glasses, get a rhino, a stubble, longer hair on the top with a fade and he‘d be good to go. That guy is simply a bad looksmaxxer, he probably never heard of aesthetics (same as you) and you keep using him as an example. 

Let me show you my proper looksmaxxing and tell me if gym is cope

I went from this faggot



To this



Facial structure didn‘t even change much, i just got a better haircut, better eyebrows (which you cant see) and I did mew all the time. Inb4: „but you‘re still here yada yada“ yes I am still here to keep improving and no I am not a virgin anymore


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 12, 2018)

The gym guy didn't looksmax his face though. He needs to get rid of his glasses, cut body fat and let his hair grow and he'd look decent.
Looksmaxed body + looksmaxed face > not looksmaxed face + not looksmaxed body


Felix97 said:


> How many times are you going to cope with those absurd pictures? Your bodymaxxed version is always better than your lazy ass skinny fat version. Always. Beside that almost no one here has such a ogre face like those examples. Gymcelling is just one step of looksmaxxing btw, you need to improve your face as well. Be it with surgery or contact lenses, haircuts, grooming etc.
> 
> Let me analyze one of the pics you like to use, so you understand what I am trying to tell you.
> 
> ...


Are you still on incels.is?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 12, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Are you still on incels.is?


No I got banned for larping and bragging


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 12, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> *until puberty *
> over


You can easily expand your palate until 25. I'm 18 and currently have a palate expander. It works.


----------



## cuck (Nov 12, 2018)

Real slayers don't go to the gym. If they do, they're in and out in 30 minutes.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 12, 2018)

>he doesn't go to the gym for fun


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 12, 2018)

Huge muscles = gay. 

Gay guys LOVE that pumped up look. 

Smaller, ripped physique = more masculine and preferred by women.


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 12, 2018)

No part of looksmaxing is stupid. Everything makes you a teeny tiny bit better looking. Thats why should do everything you can, the same goes with gymmaxing. 

Is it unecesarry to spend so much time doing it considering the small reward? Maybe, but you'll be better looking either way + you will have much better health.

Btw, mewing, facial muscle excersises and chewing is gym for your face.


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 12, 2018)

Sports are better tbh, gym is extremely boring


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 12, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> No part of looksmaxing is stupid. Everything makes you a teeny tiny bit better looking. Thats why should do everything you can, the same goes with gymmaxing.
> 
> Is it unecesarry to spend so much time doing it considering the small reward? Maybe, but you'll be better looking either way + you will have much better health.
> 
> Btw, mewing, facial muscle excersises and chewing is gym for your face.


except mewing doesn't make a huge difference, it takes long but it's worth it if you're young, I'm 20 and im gonna keep hardmewing until I graduate and then get Genioplasty


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 14, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> How many times are you going to cope with those absurd pictures? Your bodymaxxed version is always better than your lazy ass skinny fat version. Always. Beside that almost no one here has such a ogre face like those examples. Gymcelling is just one step of looksmaxxing btw, you need to improve your face as well. Be it with surgery or contact lenses, haircuts, grooming etc.
> 
> Let me analyze one of the pics you like to use, so you understand what I am trying to tell you.
> 
> ...



I can tell that you're good looking, a good body really helps. OP is known for being a retard, he thinks having sex with Asians doesn't count because he's not getting any white women. JFL.


----------



## itsOVER (Nov 15, 2018)

Oh Lord, so many retards, where to start...



Intel.Imperitive said:


> Lol, you basement dwelling incel.
> 
> Real life > Your autistic incel theory.





future chadlite said:


> Stay skinny loser, i bet you don't even attempt to say a word when a jacked guy is near you because of your low T, you're skinny and ugly, most guys here have managed to get laid just because of their body and frame meanwhile you rot in your basement





Nibba said:


> Man u gotta stop. It sounds like you're guilty of not training so you overly justify your beliefs by writing about them here (ie cope)
> Why else would you make so many gymcel=cope posts. That's all you do here
> 
> Everytime be makes one of these posts it's because some jacked Chad bullied him lmaool



Muh basement, muh low T, muh ugly. Do you guys do anything other than insult? Zero critical thinking skills whatsoever, just personal attacks - often about things, even if they were true, that are unchangable. Though of course you have no evidence for any of it since you can't diagnose T levels by forum posts, and none of you have any clue if I'm in a basement, a house, or sipping cocktails on a private yacht.

No, I don't go up to randomers IRL and tell them they're wasting their time in the gym. I don't go up to randoms anywhere and talk to them about anything. You don't go up to random non-gymgoers and say 'hey skinny loser, get lifting' either, so I don't see why this is some kind of point in your favour ('hurr you wouldn't say it to my face bro' - true, but you wouldn't say the reverse to mine either). However, given this is a looksmaxing forum, gym is one of the topics that frequently comes up - and so it's appropriate to discuss the pros and cons of it.

BTW, skinny > strong bulklord, because the skinny guy will have a lower bodyfat percentage, his face will be leaner, and his bones, if he has decent ones, will be more defined. Your average gym goers just looks bloated as shit, but copes that they can squat 500lbs - guess what boyos, foids don't care.



Nibba said:


> Yeah he's just bolstering his own pathetic ego. Notice how whenever I get into arguments with him he doesn't respond because his ego is so fragile that any insult shatters it lol



I generally stop replying to you quickly cos you're a kid who just posts insult after insult. What's there to really reply to - you never have any argument or actual point, so the only thing to do would be to insult you back - a total waste of my time really. When you start engaging in reasoned debate, then I'll reply properly.



Felix97 said:


> How many times are you going to cope with those absurd pictures? Your bodymaxxed version is always better than your lazy ass skinny fat version. Always. Beside that almost no one here has such a ogre face like those examples. Gymcelling is just one step of looksmaxxing btw, you need to improve your face as well. Be it with surgery or contact lenses, haircuts, grooming etc.
> 
> Facial structure didn‘t even change much, i just got a better haircut, better eyebrows (which you cant see) and I did mew all the time. Inb4: „but you‘re still here yada yada“ yes I am still here to keep improving and no I am not a virgin anymore



None of the stuff you mentioned (haircut, eyebrows etc) requires a gym. I'm suggesting that 'body' isn't really a looksmax, since girls don't care about it. It's a common gym meme that massive biceps and ripped abs mainly attract compliments from other guys - not girls. Legit if you're gay, I guess - but of very little use if you're not.



TaCopineEstMoche said:


> Huge muscles = gay.
> 
> Gay guys LOVE that pumped up look.
> 
> Smaller, ripped physique = more masculine and preferred by women.



This. There's been studied showing been lean (i.e. low bodyfat) is vastly more important* even for just body alone* than being muscular. And the big thing - being lean will help your face, as you'll lose a lot of bloat.



TRUE_CEL said:


> I can tell that you're good looking, a good body really helps. OP is known for being a retard, he thinks having sex with Asians doesn't count because he's not getting any white women. JFL.



Never said anything of the sort. And just restating that 'a good body will help' doesn't make it so. I could state over and over again the sky is green, or that 2+2 is 5 - it'll never be correct, no matter how many times it is said.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 15, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> It's a common gym meme that massive biceps and ripped abs mainly attract compliments from other guys - not girls.


I get compliments from both genders, when will you quit coping? Also why the fuck are you still here, arguing with us if you're not willing to looksmax anyway? You're not proving anything with your limitied perception of attraction between heterosexuals. You probaby never lifted a single bar in your life, you're not in the position to claim things. Memes and extreme cases of body transformations that u found through browsing is literally the only knowledge you've about it. Running JBW game with a skinny fat bod in asia doesn't make you an expert. 


itsOVER said:


> And just restating that 'a good body will help' doesn't make it so. I could state over and over again the sky is green, or that 2+2 is 5 - it'll never be correct, no matter how many times it is said.


nice, this logic can be applied to everything that comes out of your mouth. 



itsOVER said:


> Factor in that most people need to take time off, quite a lot get injured, 99% won't have perfect diet and training especially in the first year,


.... just shows that you don't know shit about gymcelling. Go troll elsewhere please. I know your banned on incels.is, this forum is not a substitute for it.


----------



## itsOVER (Nov 15, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> I get compliments from both genders, when will you quit coping? Also why the fuck are you still here, arguing with us if you're not willing to looksmax anyway? You're not proving anything with your limitied perception of attraction between heterosexuals. You probaby never lifted a single bar in your life, you're not in the position to claim things. Memes and extreme cases of body transformations that u found through browsing is literally the only knowledge you've about it. Running JBW game with a skinny fat bod in asia doesn't make you an expert.



So, not willing to gym = not willing to looksmax? I see. So in your world, the only possible looksmax is the gym, and anyone who denies the gym is a looksmax must not be a looksmaxer. OK buddy boyo, can't really argue with such a narrow, circular viewpoint.

Also regarding 'never lifted a bar', here's the thing boyo. The gymcels always have a cope:

1) If you never lifted, you're lazy, low T, beta, a faggot, a skinny twink, blah blah fucking blah, and if only you'd get off your ass you might see some improvement. Usually accompanied by some comment about how the gymcel in question is muh big alpha lion, and some internet tough guy irrelevant comments to the effect of 'I could totally beat you up IRL bro'. They claim the anti-gym guy is 'coping' by claiming gym is worthless when he never tried it. And hurrrr, if you never tried it bro, how can you know it's worthless?

2) If you did lift, and still say gym is cope, it's because your face is hideously ugly, you're just bitter it didn't work for you, and trying to stop others to ascend. Either that, or your diet/training program was wrong or you didn't work hard enough, cuz gym works all the time bro with muh hard work and muh dedication.

Essentially, there's never any way to get through to the gymcel, because he'll always have his stock answer being one of the two arguments above. There's never a scenario where he admits 'you know what, maybe this gym stuff is actually worthless and the other guy has a point'.

No idea what your 'expert' comment means. An expert on what? I assure you I know plenty about diet and nutrition, and I'm not sure what JBW has to do with any of it.


----------



## Weed (Nov 15, 2018)

Didn't you start gymcelling yourself like a month ago?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 15, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> So, not willing to gym = not willing to looksmax? I see. So in your world, the only possible looksmax is the gym, and anyone who denies the gym is a looksmax must not be a looksmaxer. OK buddy boyo, can't really argue with such a narrow, circular viewpoint.
> 
> Also regarding 'never lifted a bar', here's the thing boyo. The gymcels always have a cope:
> 
> ...


Beside surgery, gymcelling is probably one of the most effective for looksmax. JFL if you neglect that.

Oh and I know that a handsome twink will get more pussy than some ogre faced buff dude, but assume that both are around the same PSL, a girl would always prefer the one with the better body. It will increase your SMV for sure, like it did for me or others on this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Nov 15, 2018)

Building muscle mass will help you lose weight & maintain after a LOT easier than just dieting alone w/o gym. How can u ignore that lol


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 15, 2018)

Your gymcelled lean version is always gonna look better than your non gymcelled version, why are you guys even arguing with him


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 15, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Never said anything of the sort. And just restating that 'a good body will help' doesn't make it so. I could state over and over again the sky is green, or that 2+2 is 5 - it'll never be correct, no matter how many times it is said.



You kept saying it in Discord, dumbass. I'm using your own words.


----------



## Dude420 (Nov 15, 2018)

Don't compare yourself to others, compare yourself to who you were yesterday.
Realistically knowing that gymmaxxing alone can't make you chad if you don't have a good looking face, but that you can still increase masculine body dimorphic attractiveness to a certain level.


----------



## Fatchicksrejectme (Nov 16, 2018)

I used to lift hardcore in my early 20s and had a better body than the guy in the OP. I was also obese, skinny, skinnyfat during my life. Nomatter what my body looked like I got treated the absolute same way by women. The only thing that changed was that I had men miring my body when I was big and ripped. I honestly think having a Zyzz like physique matters much less than your haircut or the color of your shoes in terms of attracting women.



Dude420 said:


> *Don't compare yourself to others, compare yourself to who you were yesterday.*
> Realistically knowing that gymmaxxing alone can't make you chad if you don't have a good looking face, but that you can still increase masculine body dimorphic attractiveness to a certain level.


Bluepill to the max.

You aren´t competing against yourself for women. Thanks to online dating you are competing against every 18-30 year old male in a 100 mile radius for the same women.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 16, 2018)

Fatchicksrejectme said:


> I used to lift hardcore in my early 20s and had a better body than the guy in the OP. I was also obese, skinny, skinnyfat during my life. Nomatter what my body looked like I got treated the absolute same way by women. The only thing that changed was that I had men miring my body when I was big and ripped. I honestly think having a Zyzz like physique matters much less than your haircut or the color of your shoes in terms of attracting women.


It's because your face is too ugly, a Greek god like body can't compensate for an ugly face.


----------



## Fatchicksrejectme (Nov 16, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> It's because your face is too ugly, a Greek god like body can't compensate for an ugly face.


then what´s the point lifting? Your face determines your league. If you were good looking you wouldn´t need to lift.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 16, 2018)

Fatchicksrejectme said:


> then what´s the point lifting? Your face determines your league. If you were good looking you wouldn´t need to lift.


You're right, but I'm not good looking, nor is my face so far gone that lifting won't provide a boost.


----------



## Zesto (Nov 20, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> 1st guy: good face, never been to the gym, gets plenty of pussy.
> 
> 2nd guy: trains 5x a week, strict diet, looks like utter shit, will get to betabux a post-wall landwhale if he's lucky








Lifefuel for me.

The first guy has long midface and second guy has compact midface but looks like garbage.

I honestly think midface is poorly understood, maybe it can be leveraged like the guy in the 1st pic and is not the death sentence it is thought to be.


----------

